# Michickenwrangler- White Cedar Farm Goats, Chickens & Horses



## michickenwrangler (May 28, 2012)

OK, been going through a rough patch lately. Lost my husband to a heart attack last year. Began dating last summer, found a wonderful man and he and I have decided to start a life together. Well, last winter I found out I was pregnant. The pregnancy was difficult, I was sick most of the time. Then at the end of March, I miscarried. Been going through lots of stress and emotional turmoil. Then found out I'm losing my job. I'm short-handing now because that's not what THIS thread is about (plenty on BYC already).

So ... DBF and I decided to start a fiber farm. We already have chickens and horses and a dog, he's really into alternative energy and put together a wind turbine and built solar panels to reduce our electric. 

I bought 4 Angora goats yesterday and we'll be bringing them home next Sunday. In the meantime, the adventures of getting property ready for the goats. We have an old woodshed we're converting to a goat barn. I've bought cattle panels, a "kennel gate" and I'm going to get hay tomorrow. DBF got a trailer load of pallets from the shop where he works as well as a truckload of 1 x 6 lumber. He's out working on the roof of the shed now as I type. So, gotta pick up hay tomorrow. Need to stop at TSC for goat grain, mineral block and holder as well as some other odds and ends.

Getting 3 wethers and a doe, all already shorn, all white all about 4-5 yrs old. Not the best age for prime fleece, but a nice start to the herd. They're friendly but not tame. I've been playing around on a small loom, learning how to weave. My daughter and DBF's daughter love it because they now have an estimable collection of hand-woven bracelets and belts.

I used to own LaManchas and used them for milk. I get my milk now from a cowshare in an organic dairy herd. But I do have experience with goats. DD is also in the 4-H goat club and the 4-H leaders are thrilled that we're getting fiber goats. There are 2 goat clubs in the county, one for "pet goats" and the other for "working goats". We're part of the working goat club: goats with a purpose, meat, milk or mohair.

So begins the adventures here at White Cedar Farm ...


----------



## elevan (May 28, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your troubles over the past year  

It does sound like you've got a nice herd started.  Will you be adding other fiber animals...maybe rabbit, alpaca / llama, sheep?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 28, 2012)

*Nice to see you here michickenwrangler!!! I look forward to reading your journal! What kind of goats are you getting? I just recently got into goats myself. *


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 29, 2012)

I'll be reading 

Sorry about that rough patch, hope things look up!


----------



## michickenwrangler (May 29, 2012)

4 white Angoras, 3 wethers and 1 doe are coming home Sunday. Need to leave to pick up hay in a bit, but relaxing after work. DBF has been working on the shed, got the roof just about done and made a door and some other improvements. I'll need to get pictures soon. Went on a shopping spree at TSC today. Got blue kote, electrolytes to have on hand, a few other things, water tub, feeders, etc... Fly spray for horses too.

In mid July, I'll be bringing home 3 more wethers, younger guys all born this year. I spoke with a breeder downstate about a month back and reserved 3 wethers with her. Since kid hair is finer than adult hair, it will be nice to see the difference. 

I was surprised at how sleek these goats were, thier hair was almost like silk and lot of luster in all 4. We've decided to name the doe Shimmer, but can't think of names for the 3 adult boys. 

Going downstate second weekend in JUne to a small group that spins their own wool and fiber. Eager to learn!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 30, 2012)

*Pictures? *


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jun 3, 2012)

Here are the goats.

The 4-H goat leader told me about a woman with alpacas and she's going to be shearing on Thurs, so I'll be going over there to watch her shear and learn how to do it.

Goats are still nrvous, but at least eating hay and licking on the mineral block.


----------

